# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» подключил 200-тысячного абонента «ЯСНА»

## ByFly

12 апреля 2017 года руководство компании Белтелеком в торжественной обстановке поздравило 200-тысячного абонента пакета услуг ЯСНА. Им стала жительница города Полоцка педагог Татьяна Красько. 
	Татьяну и ее семью поздравили генеральный директор РУП Белтелеком Сергей Сиводедов, заместитель генерального директора по коммерческим вопросам Сергей Туромша и директор Витебского филиала Александр Бохан. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ivan petrov

А как сейчас дела?

----------

